# Fried Catfish Question?



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

When frying fish how much should i fry per person? Hopefully you seasoned fish fryers can help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

depends on what you are eating with it, and is it just men or couples ?

also is it just fish , fries and puppies or the full spread , salads , slaw , etc ??

just men, just fish..............at least 1# raw fish per head , a heaping plate full cooked

couples, the full spread.......half that

" people will always remember if you ran out, not that you cooked too much "

if you think you are light on fish, use beer batter , not cornmeal.....the fish will go farther, also lots of h-puppies , o-rings, f-fries for filler


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A pound per person unless you invite that "Man v Food" dude.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Texas toast skillet fried in grease slowse'm down!


----------

